# MySQL db growing, why? [SOLVED]

## audiodef

I noticed my /var/lib/mysql dir has grown almost 70 MB in just over a week. While I run five web sites, all of which use MySQL on my server, I'm not sure this makes sense. I add content to these sites slowly, all of it text, and as of now there are only a few users on each site. I'm certainly not adding 70MB of content per week. I don't have hundreds of users adding content. I add A few KB at most in a month. 

How can I find out exactly where this growth is coming from? I need to make sure this growth is nothing that shouldn't be happening.

----------

## ToeiRei

could be the binary log causing that growth

----------

## audiodef

Yeah, that's what it was. I put a stop to that.   :Cool: 

----------

